# The Dragon's Journey



## assassin (Jan 14, 2007)

HI EVERY BODY , This Is my New training journal , any comments would be  appreciated. 

-GOALS: 

decreasing body fat percentage without losing much lbm.

Increasing or Maintaining Strength While cutting.

increasing fitness levels for kick boxing competition.


-STATS: 166 POUND BW , 12-14% BF

-Current Program :

*chest

*back

*shoulders / arms

*legs

+ 4 workouts per week of high intensity kick boxing training.(lot's of pull ups,push ups,crunches & lot's of jumping rope involved)

supplements on : amino acids / multi vitamins

every week will include a complete rest day (no weights / no cardio).

Let The journey start


----------



## assassin (Jan 14, 2007)

some times i perform my weight training just before the boxing workout that's why i had to split it into 4 days... chest and back day may include some light arm work....


----------



## assassin (Jan 14, 2007)

14-1-07 sunday

my first day in the journal is a rest day ..just finished an exam and totally exausted.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2007)

Good job on starting your journal!

What are the details of your workout?


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

I dislike this workout very much and you havent even posted exercises. Try something like a push/legs/pull, rather than dividing it up like that. Whenever cutting I like to keep the weights heavy and protein high. It helps with maintaining lbm.


----------



## assassin (Jan 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Good job on starting your journal!
> 
> What are the details of your workout?



thanx doms ,my workout goes like this 

*chest *

flat barbell press x 3
incline db/bb press x 3
weighted dips x 3
flyes x 2-3
2-3 sets of triceps work (optional)

*back*

bb rowsx3-4
wg pulldownsx3
seated cg cable rowsx3
cg pulldowns or chinups or one hand db rows x3
db shrugs x2

*shoulders /bi/tri*

bb shoulder seated press x 4
db over head press x 3
lateral db raises x 2
bb curls x 3-4
db curls x 2-3
skull crushers x 3 
cable push downs / one arm triceps extensions x3

*legs*

i used to start with squatting then deadlifting but i changed my workout to:

regular deadlifts x 4
light squats x 3
hack squats x 2-3
calves work (not planned)


----------



## assassin (Jan 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dislike this workout very much and you havent even posted exercises. Try something like a push/legs/pull, rather than dividing it up like that. Whenever cutting I like to keep the weights heavy and protein high. It helps with maintaining lbm.



push/pull/legs has much volume In it and as I said sometimes I have to workout after weights , It's also exausting when  cutting ....


----------



## assassin (Jan 15, 2007)

MON 15-1-07

kick boxing workout ...


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Volume is only what you make of it. You dont have to have volume in a routine like that. If you simply make it into a 2-3x5 routine then it has very little volume. Something like this.

Push

Bench-2-3x5
Incline-2-3x5
Dips-2-3x5

So you are trying to say thats to much volume? 

Up to you, but I still like to keep my reps low and protein very high while cutting. Besdies this program probably has less volume than your current one. Either way best of luck.


----------



## assassin (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Volume is only what you make of it. You dont have to have volume in a routine like that. If you simply make it into a 2-3x5 routine then it has very little volume. Something like this.
> 
> Push
> 
> ...



what about if my triceps and shoulders are lagging?? is that a good reason to make shoulders and arms on a seperate day??what do you  think? i don't know but i also wanted to put in some isolation wich i can't do with p/p/L


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2007)

assassin said:


> thanx doms ,my workout goes like this
> 
> *chest *
> 
> ...



To my inexperienced eye it looks okay.  As for the volume used on your arms, everyone is different.  Some people take a lot or reps/sets to get their arms to grow, some lucky bastards never have to directly hit their arms, some people are in between, and some people take to stuff like superset, dropsets, or the like.  

If you've done high volume before and you haven't grown, you may want to sticking with compound exercises and not hit your arms directly.  If that doesn't work then try something in between.  A large part of doing well in bodybuilding or weight training is figuring out what works best for _*you*_.

I should note that you left something very important out of your workout: what are the rest intervals?

Also, is your routine from a template like P/RR/S, West Side, etc.?  Or are you just making it up as you go?  If you are making it up, why did you choose those parameters?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## assassin (Jan 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> To my inexperienced eye it looks okay.  As for the volume used on your arms, everyone is different.  Some people take a lot or reps/sets to get their arms to grow, some lucky bastards never have to directly hit their arms, some people are in between, and some people take to stuff like superset, dropsets, or the like.
> 
> If you've done high volume before and you haven't grown, you may want to sticking with compound exercises and not hit your arms directly.  If that doesn't work then try something in between.  A large part of doing well in bodybuilding or weight training is figuring out what works best for _*you*_.
> 
> ...



Yeah you are right ..I didn't mention anything about rest intervals or reps.....my rest intervals depend on the intensity and whether if i go to failure or not ,never goes higher than 2 min .usually 45 seconds or so,......my tempo is ..explosive positives and slow negatives 2/0/1/1 or 3/0/1/1...

I change my rep scheme regularly BETWEEN low reps (5-8) and high (10-12) or I use a pyramid scheme like 12-8-6-10

no my routine is not from a template....I just selected my favourite exercises....


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

I saw DOMS mentioned westside, god I absolutly love it! If you ever consider going to primarly strength I would give it a go!


----------



## assassin (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> I saw DOMS mentioned westside, god I absolutly love it! If you ever consider going to primarly strength I would give it a go!



yeah strength is one of my primary goals...i'll check the westside workout now


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

I got a whole thread on it.


----------



## assassin (Jan 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> I got a whole thread on it.



I checked it out ...but the very low reps doesn't suit my goals ..but maybe later after I reached my desired goals i'll give the west side a try ....


----------



## assassin (Jan 18, 2007)

ok today was my first workout since  I've started the journal...

10 MIN jumping rope (warm up) ....

DEADS...

10 X 85KG

7 X115 KG

5 X115

6 X115 

7 X115

I 'll have to buy hand straps ... since i could add more weight easily and get more reps but my wrists suck and fail after the 5'th rep

SQUATS (light weight , trying to focus on form)

10 x 85 kg
10x 85
10x 85

biceps bb curls

3 x 30 kgs x 8 reps


----------



## assassin (Jan 18, 2007)

actually I was too late for a friend so I  didn't complete the workout ..i usually have to do hacks and calves work..


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 18, 2007)

assassin said:


> thanx doms ,my workout goes like this
> 
> *chest *
> 
> ...



I kinda like what ya got goin on here. I'd like to see a little more lower body volume though. You'd probably have to cut back a little volume elsewhere but you've got a good balance on the upper stuff. If it were me I would move the shoulder stuff to the chest day and maybe do your quads and hammys on a different day. What do I know though... Just my 2 cents.


----------



## assassin (Jan 18, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> I kinda like what ya got goin on here. I'd like to see a little more lower body volume though. You'd probably have to cut back a little volume elsewhere but you've got a good balance on the upper stuff. If it were me I would move the shoulder stuff to the chest day and maybe do your quads and hammys on a different day. What do I know though... Just my 2 cents.



Yeah good Idea ... I know i want to increase the volume of my lower body work but the problem is that they are worked every day on my kick boxing workouts......anyway ...i think after 2 weeks or so i'm gonna move shoulders with chest ... but after i try the seperate shoulders workout......


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice looking workout keep up the hard work!


----------



## assassin (Jan 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice looking workout keep up the hard work!



thnx double d


----------



## assassin (Jan 21, 2007)

19-1-07 ...90 minutes kick boxing workout.....

sun 21-1-07  

back,traps

10 minutes jump rope warm up
cable pulldowns 
12x100lbs,10x110,7x120,12x110

seated cable rows
12x90lbs,10x100,10x100

machine cg pulldowns x 3 setsx 56kgs

bb rows 
12x65 kgs
10x75kgs
12x65kg

db shrugs x 2sets x 15 reps x 35 kgs dbs.

kinda strange workout ..had an exam today and haven't slept for 2 days ....


----------



## assassin (Jan 21, 2007)

tomorow is going to be a chest /tri day...


----------



## assassin (Jan 22, 2007)

ok mon 22-1-07 

Today I had a great kick boxing workout ...I wanted to do my weight training before but I woke up too late, any way had to workout just after it ...I did my best to complete the sets..

chest ,tri

3 sets x inc. bench x 75 kg reps=(12,10,10)
3 sets x flat bench x 85 kg reps=(8,6,6)
dips x 4 sets of 10 reps
machine fly x 2 
3 sets x triceps machine
2 sets x cable push downs

.I'll finish my last exam on wednesday...I'll be able to focus on my training and diet and sleep...hopefully my strength will increase a little bit again..


----------



## assassin (Jan 22, 2007)

OK after I read baker's post (http://www.beastskills.com/OneArmPull.htm)  I decided to train for oac's and other exercises in the site....

so my routine will have grip work , i'll do it at home as i Have some light weights that i don't use.....
I'll also start doing weighted pull ups and chinups more often , TOWEL PULLUPS ,power chins ,frenchies (where you hold at the max. contraction then release and hold at 90 deg. and 135 deg.)


----------



## assassin (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## assassin (Jan 24, 2007)

24-1-07 wed

30 min. cardio with rope 
chinups 6 sets x 8 reps 
frenchies x 4 sets x 4 reps
one hand hold x 2 sets


----------



## assassin (Jan 25, 2007)

my bach is sore a lot ....those frenchies and holds worked my back and rear delts a lot than I think ...i hAD  soreness more than I had on back day !!!!! doing rows and pulldowns and every thing.....I think I'll start doing those frenchies and power chins and holds ,and i'll start doing towel chinups ...those will be a transformation point at my pulling strength...hope so


----------



## assassin (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm heading to my kb workout and probably I'll hit the gym afterwards


----------



## assassin (Jan 25, 2007)

25-1-07 THU

90 min kick boxing workout. we worked today for speed ......  I Was  so dizzy and my head was going to blow up ....didn't workout today as planned , probably tomorrow.


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Do reallize you dont have to experience soreness to gain muscle or strength. Good lookin workout though.


----------



## assassin (Jan 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Do reallize you dont have to experience soreness to gain muscle or strength. Good lookin workout though.



 iF YOU are talking about the pull up workout , then yeah sure   but I mean that by experience you can feel the good pain  ......


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Se se senor....


----------



## assassin (Jan 28, 2007)

26-1-07  fri.
low intensity kb workout..

27-1-07 sun.
rest

28-1-07 sat  I'm gonna travel for vacation at tuesday so I thought of doing push on sunday and pull on monday before I travell for a couple of days...

push 

bb bench press 
10 x 65 kg warm up 
10 x 80
8 x 85
6 x 90
5 x 95 
4 x 90 kg

Inclined bb press

6 x 75 kg 
5 X 70
5 X 70

Weighted dips 

(bw + 20 kg)x 6
(bw + 20 kg)x6
(bw + 15 kg)x6

db oh press
8 x 15 kg
8 x 15 kg

front db raises 
10 kg dbs x 12reps x 2 sets

side lateral raises 
10kg dbs x 10resps x 2 sets

skull crushers (I assumed the bar = 7 kgs)
27 kg x 8
27 x 6
27 x 5 

2 x cable push downs

.......


----------



## assassin (Jan 28, 2007)

TOO  much volume :S


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Did you sense me lookin at it and getting ready to comment that?


----------



## assassin (Jan 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Did you sense me lookin at it and getting ready to comment that?



  .....Your comments are welcomed my friend ...I just increased the volume because I'm gonna have a 4-5 days of rest afterwards ....


----------



## assassin (Jan 29, 2007)

mon 28-1-07

pull 

*WG pull ups* (not so wide grip just slightly wider than the regular one )

bw x 12 
bw x 10
bw x 10
bw x 8

*cable seated rows*

80 lbs x 12
90 lbs x 12
100 lbs x 10
100 lbs x 10


chinups 
bw x 8
bw x 8

*one hand db rows* 

9 reps  x 35 kgs (just one set)

*light deadlifts*

95kgs x 12 reps (easy)
95 x 12
105 x 8

2 sets x 10 reps x db shrugs


 dehydrated ...preparing for my vacation , probably I'll go to the beach ...
but my strength suck for now..


----------



## assassin (Feb 4, 2007)

ok I'M back now after 4 days of nosleep , partying and beer and skipping meals ...I am afraid to go to the gym now , today or tomorrow will be my first weight training day.....


----------



## assassin (Feb 5, 2007)

mon 5-2-07

chest/tri 

5 minutes fast  jumping rope (warm up)

flat bench press (bb)

10x65kg (warm up)
10x85
8x95 (failure)
6x85
6x85 kg

inc. press machine
x3 sets

dipsx2setsx10 reps

triceps machine(same as skull crushers)
x3sets 

cable push downs 

12 x 50
12x50
10x60

kick boxing workout x 90 minutes

jogging x 1600 meters


----------



## assassin (Feb 7, 2007)

TUES 6-02-07

back

10 minutes jump rope

*bb bentover rows*

12 x 50 kg ...warm up
10 x 60
10x 70
8 x 70
6x70kg

*cable pulldowns* (slightly wide grip)

x 3 sets . (weight not sure, the plates were erased)

*cable seated rows* x 3 sets
12 x 9 plates
10 x 10 
10 x 10
10 x 11 plates

*weighted cruches on ab machine* x 2 sets
leg hang raises x 2 sets


----------



## assassin (Feb 7, 2007)

wed 7-2-07

kick boxing workout x 90 min.


----------



## assassin (Feb 8, 2007)

thu 8-2-07 

rest  cheat fest.


----------



## assassin (Feb 13, 2007)

mon 12/2/07

back to my program .... no carb day 

shoulders , triceps

*bb shoulder presses* 

45 kg x 10 reps

50 kg x 7 

50 x 6 

45 x 7

*db military*

18 kg x 3 sets x 8 reps

db lat raises x 2
db front raises x 2

triceps

*skull crushers*

4 sets x 27 kg x 10 reps

*cable push downs* 

3 sets x 10 reps

*90 min boxing workout*


----------



## assassin (Feb 14, 2007)

tues. back workout

*PULL UPS (slightly wider grip)*

bw x 8
bw x 7
bw x 8
bw x 5

*chin ups *

bw x 4 sets x 6 reps

*cable seated rows *

9 plates x 10reps
10 x 10
11 x 10

*DEAD LIFTS (no straps , still haven't bought one yet)*

75 kgs x 10 reps (warm up)

115 x 7
115 x 6
115 x 6 
115 x 5


----------



## assassin (Feb 24, 2007)

my hamstring was teared when i was stretching last tuesday .


----------



## assassin (Mar 6, 2007)

ok i'v stopped training since my injury now i'll start again ...yesterday i did a bw workout it went like that ...

push ups x 8 sets x 20 reps 
supersetting with 8 sets of pullups/chinups x 7-10 reps


----------



## DOMS (Mar 6, 2007)

How's the leg?


----------



## assassin (Mar 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> How's the leg?



I did  an x-ray and the doctor told me that i shouldn't exercise for 6 weeks , now 2 weeks remaining , i hope it'll be fine , i'm working my upper body only now with weights , no cardio ,norunning ,nothing more than weights.


----------



## assassin (Mar 13, 2007)

yesterday workout

*chest / triceps *

bb flat press

75kgs x 12 reps (warm up)
85 x 10
95 x 8
100 x 4 (+2forced reps)
95 x 6

*db inc presses* ~ 45 deg.

25kg  x 6reps x 4 sets

*dips * 
bw x 4 sets x 10reps

*cable push downs* 

4 sets x 70 kg x 10 reps


----------



## assassin (Mar 13, 2007)

today's workout

*back+traps*

*3 sets x wg pullups x 10reps*

_*seated rows *_
60 kgs x 10 reps(1 set

*tbar rows*
45kgs x10 x 4sets

*cable pulldowns*
10x 70kgs (1set)

*one hand db rows*
30 kg x 8 reps (1 set)

*bb shrugs*
75 kg x 20 reps
95 kg x 10 reps
85 kg  x 12 reps

*bb  curls *x 3 sets


----------

